# Piers near Daytona



## NC-Travis (May 18, 2013)

I will be in Daytona for a few days next week and weekend and am curious if there is any decent fishing piers in the area.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Daytona Beach Pier and Sunglow Pier.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

MarkDido said:


> Daytona Beach Pier and Sunglow Pier.


----------



## Extra_Medium (Aug 3, 2013)

what are they catching at the piers this time of year?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Extra_Medium said:


> what are they catching at the piers this time of year?


A phone call would probably give the best info and allow you to ask questions . . .

Sunglow Fishing Pier

3701 S Atlantic Ave, Daytona Beach, FL 32118

(386) 756-4219

*http://www.sunglowpier.com/*

****************************************************************

Daytona Beach Pier

1200 Main St., Daytona Beach, FL 32118

(386) 238-1212

*http://www.codb.us/index.aspx?nid=529*


----------



## Extra_Medium (Aug 3, 2013)

Kinda defeats the point of a forum...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Extra_Medium said:


> Kinda defeats the point of a forum...


Not really . . . You asked a question and I pointed you to the best source of up to the minute info I could think of.

Without the forum, you wouldn't have gotten the contact info, unless you went digging for it yourself.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

> Kinda defeats the point of a forum...


*Medium Guy, * and your location is A, A - - - is that Anchorage, Alaska ????
wow dude - anyone that reads this - that is even contemplating a trip to Florida's East Coast, will gain
enormous insights from these posts. Regardless of how benign you think they may be.
Dave is not in Daytona, but, he has a great knowledge of Florida !!!!
I live two hours from Daytona and I can tell you this - - - what was biting last week is nothing as compared to today.
and next week - the same. We do not have schools of desirable fish that show up the same time every year. Year after Year.
Like Dave said . . .


> You asked a question and I pointed you to the best source of up to the minute info I could think of.
> Without the forum, you wouldn't have gotten the contact info, unless you went digging for it yourself.


Anyone that can spend 5 minutes on the phone, the week before their trip to Florida, will have an excellent "idea" of what fish are where.
Due to cold fronts, rain, offshore winds, and everything else weather related, the fish will react accordingly. Either good or bad.
So, in order to prepare for your fishing trip to Florida, a quick phone call to the piers could pretty much make your entire vacation.

*Travis* - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnIldUXxybI
You could very possibly hang onto some big King Macks, Spanish Macs, Wahoo, Jacks, Sheepshead around the pilings with _live fiddler crabs._
Bluefish, Grouper, Snapper, Whiting, and the list goes on........
Heavy line and good knots if you plan to haul your catch up by hand. A pier net or gaff-hook is advisable.
The phone numbers are listed, the two videos are very informative !! Kudos to Dave for trying to help.


----------



## NC-Travis (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for the info fellas unfortunately the 2 days I was there it was raining and blowing 20 NE and the water looked like chocolate milk. However the Daytona Supercross was awesome.


----------

